# Stripped drain plug bolt?



## Levi21 (Aug 17, 2020)

Has anyone had a stripped drain plug bolt? if so howd you fix it?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

buy a new one unless you already a tap and die set

There are files out there that may do the trick but I don/t remember what they call them

new is cheaper


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oil? Carb? 
Drill and tap one size larger and make sure your replacement bolt has a flat head and washer. Don’t tighten so hard next time!


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Had my transom saver snap mine clean out the housing while towing the other day. Stopped at my local dealer and was fixed in 5 minutes. They tapped the whole housing out and put a new one in. $20 or so fix.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guess he didn’t care to reply with a resolution. Neat!


----------

